# Does $3.00 a gallon gasoline bum you out?



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

I filled up my daughter's car yesterday (Civic Hybrid) for $30.

Driven exclusively in the suburbs, it managed 30mpg for the tank.

I am glad that the car is so economical, but 

Diesel needs to come down.

It even lowers the "effective MPG" of my Fiat 500e below 100. :thumbdwn:

Plus, when gasoline gets really expensive it keeps the idiots who vote for higher gas taxes off the road and in public transportation where they belong. 

Traffic is getting worse.

I want $5.00 a gallon gasoline.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

DaveN007 said:


> I filled up my daughter's car yesterday (Civic Hybrid) for $30.
> 
> Driven exclusively in the suburbs, it managed 30mpg for the tank.
> 
> ...


I'm speechless.....


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, one good thing resulting from more expensive gasoline ($5/gal?) would be more manufacturers offering diesels here in the states :angel:


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

It will be back up to $4 and higher before you know so no worries. You'll be spending $50 to fill up Princess's Civic soon enough. And seriously, $5 gas is not going to do anything about traffic around here and you know it. We'll just have more rolling chicanes on the road (Toyota Prius and equivalent.)


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Diesel prices have come down too. Past few my fillups have been 3.49-3.79 and 93 gas has been 3.39-3.69. But I fear with winter diesel prices usually go up and then gap widens.
I am planning to get prius as 2nd car since traffic around here(DC-Virginia) is very bad and I think hybrids or electric cars are best suited for such traffic.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Doesn't bum me out... because 91/93 are still about the same price as diesel around me.

But it will make Jetta/Golf/Passat TDI buyers think again about their choice... because the base 1.8T is quite good and takes regular.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Why not $10/gal? It would really make a difference with the traffic.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I just filled up with $3.379/gal diesel and the regular was $2.899/gal! Super was about $0.10/gal cheaper than diesel.

I know its temporary but c'mon, give diesel a break already.:tsk:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> I just filled up with $3.379/gal diesel and the regular was $2.899/gal! Super was about $0.10/gal cheaper than diesel.
> 
> I know its temporary but c'mon, give diesel a break already.:tsk:


Diesel usually lags behind in price up or down compared to gas. Probably because of, for one, that gasoline is not as profitable and in relative surplus, some shipped from Europe, while ULSD is exported on the open market in the US.

For me it was the type of car first then diesel as a bonus - BMW, Mercedes, and Audi (I believe) all use premium which is about the same price as diesel of late.

PL


----------



## henrycyao (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope, not one bit bum out. Every time I press the accelerator and feel that torque. All is forgiven. Diesel is more expensive during Winter. It gets cheaper during summer time. I use summer fuel more often anyways.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

No, not really. I have 2 hondas to fill up as well. Like others have said, this is temporary. Saudi and Iran are pumping like crazy, in spite of low demand. That won't last forever. All it will take is some other major geopolitical crisis and it's back to 4+ in a month. Of course we always have next spring's usual run up. A refinery will catch fire or go down for maintenance during switchover season to summer fuels and supplies will tighten. Enjoy while you can. I prefer the stability of diesel fuel. When I bought the car it was 3.69, It's been as high as 3.89 and as low as 3.45.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

We may find that the ULSD market has matured in NA and the price may even out with gasoline at some point.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

FredoinSF said:


> We'll just have more rolling chicanes on the road (Toyota Prius and equivalent.)


 :rofl::rofl::rofl:

That is hilarious.

As someone who spent way too many hours on the "trail of tears" back and forth to the Bay Area on Highway 80...traffic gets lighter when gas prices go up.

A Prius a relatively expensive car. I think you are surrounded by so much culture and cash in The City that this is easy to forget.


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

dunderhi said:


> Why not $10/gal? It would really make a difference with the traffic.


I agree completely. :thumbup:

If you drive 1000 miles a month and fuel is $3.00 a gallon and your car gets 25 MPG to make the math easy...

40 gallons @ $120.00

At $10 per gallon?

$400

The question I pose to friends:

Would you pay $280 a month for a sticker on your car that immunized your car from traffic?

100 percent say "Yes."

I will be leaving Santa Clara, CA and driving 155 miles home next Friday at 4PM. With no traffic, the drive is 2 hours.

It will take me 4 hours unless I wait until 7PM. Then I get home at 9:30 instead of 6PM.

People who can't afford $10 a gallon gasoline should ride the bus.

(I am being silly, of course...and i understand clearly the broader effects on the economy. Then again, I also have an electric vehicle so I am above criticism.)


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Interesting article about projected diesel fuel demand. Not sure what it will mean in short/long run for diesel prices:


> U.S. Diesel Fuel Demand to Peak in 2015 While World Demand Will Grow Through 2030
> NACS Press Release | October 29, 2014
> ALEXANDRIA, VA - An increase in overall vehicle efficiencies and the growing use of compressed natural gas for heavy-duty vehicles will more than offset a substantial increase in the number of diesel-powered light-duty vehicles in the market and lead to a decline in U.S. diesel demand beginning in 2016, according to a new report released today.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## DaveN007 (Oct 4, 2013)

d geek said:


> Interesting article about projected diesel fuel demand. Not sure what it will mean in short/long run for diesel prices:
> 
> link


I am installing twin, 10,000 gallon double walled underground diesel tanks.

You just can't be too careful.

:eeps:


----------

